# new brake shoes???



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

when im stopping there is a da da da noise coming from the back of my car. meineke says i need new brake shoes because thats the only thing i havnt changed brake wise, does anyone know?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

96sentra said:


> when im stopping there is a da da da noise coming from the back of my car. meineke says i need new brake shoes because thats the only thing i havnt changed brake wise, does anyone know?


Check the runout non the rear drums and try adjusting the brakes manually.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

what is the run out? and how do you adjust the brakes manually?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

96sentra said:


> what is the run out? and how do you adjust the brakes manually?


Runout is what causes what is referred to as "warping" on brake discs and "going out of round" on brake drums. The solution is to get the disc or drum resurfaced or replace it.

Adjusting the rear brakes involves taking the drum off the rear brakes off and turning a small adjuster with a screwdriver. For the procedure on how to do this, look at the FSM (get it from the sticky at the top of the B14 section of the forum) or a Haynes manual. It's not difficult, just annoying. Thankfully, you don't have to do it all that often because our rear drums are self-adjusting (for the most part).


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i read that it is bad to do your drums yourself. it gets kinda hairy. i dont wanna especially take my drums to meineke and have them charge $100 to change the shoes and that not be the problem. soooo......


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

96sentra said:


> i read that it is bad to do your drums yourself. it gets kinda hairy. i dont wanna especially take my drums to meineke and have them charge $100 to change the shoes and that not be the problem. soooo......


Drum brakes aren't bad as long as you have a manual (even a Haynes manual will work). They are tougher than disc brakes because of the number of moving parts, but they aren't impossible by any means.

What you can do is to take your drums to a machine shop and tell them to resurface them (the min thickness is 181mm. If your drums are thinner than that, you'll need to replace them). You should do this anyway, even if you change your pads, becuase drums are much less tolerant of runout than discs.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

what u mean? do i change the whole drum or just the shoes? i dont know how they work.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

96sentra said:


> what u mean? do i change the whole drum or just the shoes? i dont know how they work.


Look here. This should answer a lot of your questions concering what the terms mean and how these things work.


----------

